# Fluff drying



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

Is this video a good example? Though I don't understand a single word but it seems pretty obvious what she's doing ...






how come that poodle is not as fluffy as mine? haha....


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

Found another... it's in chinese though... still quite self explanatory I think. These 2 videos tempt me to buy a HV dryer... it can split the clumps of hair open and it's so much easier to brush without the fur matting! I wonder whether they use heat though....


----------



## Caniche (Oct 1, 2011)

barqui said:


> These 2 videos tempt me to buy a HV dryer... it can split the clumps of hair open and it's so much easier to brush without the fur matting!


You could get a shop vac if you have a hard time finding HV dryers. The kind that blows air as well as vacuum. They are usually inexpensive (less then $50) If you do that make sure you don't vacuum dirt with it because anything in there could be thrown in the dog's eye when you dry him.
It is an inexpensive way to see if your dog will get used to the noise and they do work rather good.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

These are great to show how to fluff dry. These dryers are NOT however, HV dryers! These are what are called Stand Dryers, and they do blow heated air..they are most similar to a human hair dryer, and I know many groomers that prefer the human dryers, tucked under the chin, while brushing, over the stand dryers. An HV dryer blows alot more air, at much higher force, and unless the nozzles are off the hoses, and the dryer turned down low, you cannot brush while HV drying, as the air will slam the brush into the dog..not comfortable.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'd wager it depends some on the dryer, too  My HV dryer is an older Metro, has only one speed, but does the job I need really well. I don't like taking the nozzle off (since I lose my pressure and a really "pointed" air flow), so I just hold the hose up a bit more and brush as needed.

Don't need to do too much "blow n brush" with the GSDs, but I do when I show Engies.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Xeph said:


> I'd wager it depends some on the dryer, too  My HV dryer is an older Metro, has only one speed, but does the job I need really well. I don't like taking the nozzle off (since I lose my pressure and a really "pointed" air flow), so I just hold the hose up a bit more and brush as needed.
> 
> Don't need to do too much "blow n brush" with the GSDs, but I do when I show Engies.


Very true Xeph..there are some dryers that are technically HV dryers, but the force of air is very low..Sorry, I get tunnel thinking sometimes..lol I think of HV dryers as K9II or III, etc and forget that there are MANY dryers that are considered HV dryers that are much less powerful.


----------



## Caniche (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm not sure if the video will show here but here's one in english. I'll have to try the towel trick because I'm slow and my poodle dries naturally while I'm working on other parts. Fluff drying is really an art lol.

hmmm the video did not show. How do you get one to show in the post like the ones above?


----------

